# Paxton and i



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

remembered we had a few cherry tree cut down that have been sitting for about 3 years.and salvaged a couple slabs from a black gum that rotted in the same amount of time. Guess I'll turn some bowls this year

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks like a lil spalt going on


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

Tclem said:


> remembered we had a few cherry tree cut down that have been sitting for about 3 years.and salvaged a couple slabs from a black gum that rotted in the same amount of time. Guess I'll turn some bowls this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the black gum was pretty much a waste. The couple pieces I saved were spalted. One had some worm jokes on back side. Still half a tree out there I may work on as soon as I sharpen my chain


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 98328


Man you have good eyes. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2016)

Calling the Hogs again(one handed no less)... 

Nice looking cherry rounds!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Calling the Hogs again(one handed no less)...
> 
> Nice looking cherry rounds!


Now I have to decide if I really feel
Like turning a bowl. Lol. Finally got around to working on this nested set of magnolia that's been drying for two years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice box of antlers too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 27, 2016)

Tclem said:


> One had some worm jokes on back side.



Were they funny?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Were they funny?


Guess I'll have to block you over here also

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Calling the Hogs again(one handed no less)...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 98365


I guess I'm going to go ahead and buy me some more hog dogs and get him ready

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

